
You can do anything at Zombo.com in HTML5 - ssclafani
http://html5zombo.com/
======
gfodor
HTML5 is now officially ready for prime-time. _Anything_ is possible with
HTML5.

~~~
die_sekte
Yes, _anything_ is possible with HTML5, but _only_ on html5Zombo.com.

~~~
iamdave
This. is. HTML5.

~~~
okahn
You can do ANYTHING with HTML5.

The only limit... is YOURSELF.

------
iamclovin
I was on the fence about getting an iPad. Now that zombocom works, I'm all
set.

~~~
foxtrot
HTML5 doesnt work on the iPad - at least not as its intended to be used:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfmbZkqORX4>

------
techiferous
Open it in 12 tabs. It gets freaky.

------
thunk
The _only_ limit is your ... 5-10 MB localStorage database.

------
logic
What a fantastic blast from the past. Thank you!

~~~
bobbyi
See also <http://twitter.com/zombocom>

------
bradfordw
I just tried some uh...questionable stuff...and yes, all possible at zombocom

------
blasdel
Welcome to Web 2.0 <http://media.odeo.com/files/d/9/y/draft_47039_out.mp3>

------
thefool
Haha, I actually think the spinner looks better in HTML5, so thats a plus.

------
DenisM
Overkill. Should've used an animated gif.

~~~
zweben
If you're going to convert a completely pointless website to work on a
specific device for absolutely no reason, you might as well go all out.

~~~
DenisM
Good point.

------
perplexes
Thank you for doing this. Magnificent.

------
scottchin
This is hilarious. Can someone remind me how the original version was
implemented?

~~~
arohner
(vist zombo.com, Inspect Element)

Flash.

------
whimsy
It doesn't seem to repeat the sound track =\

------
mudge
I can do _anything_ at Zombo.com!

------
azrealus
hahaha this is awesome :) I love the comments in the source...

